# re Cleaning hymer roof



## kate13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi we are about to clean, and wash our hymer roof (first time). It does not have plateing on, Can you stand on them to do it? or is it best done another way?
Kind regards
               Julie
A bit more: Hi Again
Its now gone from roof cleaning, to how best clean Silver Screens at windows, and the Mosquito Netts
Also how hard is it to take all curtains out? It says dry clean, do you have to?
Looking for Safari Room to fit B544 Hymer? Also as we did not want carpet on the floor, would it be easy to fit cushion floor, over what all ready down? 
A few Questions For Thought 
Thank you for all your great help, its very much appreciated 
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi we are about to clean, and wash our hymer roof (first time). It does not have plateing on, Can you stand on them to do it? or is it best done another way?
> Kind regards
> Julie



Yes and No.
Yes it will take your weight, but it will probably get dents in it unless you are very careful.
Better to use step ladders, but be very careful that you don't push them over.
On my last Hymer, I had plating on the rear half and I did step forward onto the unplated section and it was ok, but I was very careful.
On my newer Hymer, I have no plating, so I use the step ladders.
Only takes about 5 mins to clean the roof if you do it regular


----------



## t&s (Feb 4, 2008)

***** said:


> Yes and No.
> Yes it will take your weight, but it will probably get dents in it unless you are very careful.
> Better to use step ladders, but be very careful that you don't push them over.
> On my last Hymer, I had plating on the rear half and I did step forward onto the unplated section and it was ok, but I was very careful.
> ...


i usualy place a plank on the roof if i need to stand on it this helps to spread the weight it dose not need to be any thicker than about an inch thick


----------



## walkers (Feb 4, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> i usualy place a plank on the roof if i need to stand on it this helps to spread the weight it dose not need to be any thicker than about an inch thick


not had to do mine yet but i'm using a stepladder and a long brush connected to a hose. once damaged the roof is permanently damaged unless you have an expensive repair


----------



## kate13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Roof Cleaning*

[Hi, yes I can understand that, but its the little nook & crannies that need the elbow grease? ie: under skylights, around Solar etc.Maybe try the plank of wood idea?
Kind Regards
             Julie


----------



## avandriver (Feb 4, 2008)

Dont stand on the roof you might regret it .


Use a ladder to climb either side, with a brush and some soap scrub where you can reach and then rinse of with either a hose or a jetwash 



Steve


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Feb 4, 2008)

Ours is a 'half n half ' . For the half I cannot stand on I kneel to clean it to spread the weight. The older I get the harder that becomes.   Will have to look out for a plank of wood now.


----------



## guerdeval (Feb 5, 2008)

You could spray a little 'muck off' around the hard to brush areas and hose it off, available from bike shops.


----------



## kate13 (Feb 5, 2008)

*cleaning Silver Blinds*

Hi Again
Its now gone from roof cleaning, to how best clean Silver Screens at windows, and the Mosquito Netts
Also how hard is it to take all curtains out? It says dry clean, do you have to?
Looking for Safari Room to fit B544 Hymer? Also as we did not want carpet on the floor, would it be easy to fit cushion floor, over what all ready down? 
A few Questions For Thought 
Thank you for all your great help, its very much appreciated 
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## walkers (Feb 5, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi Again
> Its now gone from roof cleaning, to how best clean Silver Screens at windows, and the Mosquito Netts
> Also how hard is it to take all curtains out? It says dry clean, do you have to?
> Looking for Safari Room to fit B544 Hymer? Also as we did not want carpet on the floor, would it be easy to fit cushion floor, over what all ready down?
> ...


re the safar room ho long js your awning ? the flooring first take a peek under the carpet as it may be already under there (some have both)


----------



## kate13 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Safari Room*



walkers said:


> re the safar room ho long js your awning ? the flooring first take a peek under the carpet as it may be already under there (some have both)


Hi Again, Do not know how long the awning is, I just imagined it was standard to model (B544). Yes last owner took Carpet out, left the Cushion floor down, was wondering if a new lot would fit, ans stick down over the other?
Kind Regards
                    Julie


----------



## walkers (Feb 5, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi Again, Do not know how long the awning is, I just imagined it was standard to model (B544). Yes last owner took Carpet out, left the Cushion floor down, was wondering if a new lot would fit, ans stick down over the other?
> Kind Regards
> Julie


i suppose it is possible to lay another cushion floor over the top of whats there but it will add  to your weight if possible i would advise you take it out.
the awnings come in different lengths and you will need to know this for your safari room, my old van had a 3m awning and i still have the safari room for this but my new one is 4m i could buy a new front panel but i have bought a driveaway awning as this would be more convenient to me than having to dismantle every time i wish to drive out for the day when on holiday


----------



## Trevor (Feb 5, 2008)

walkers said:


> l but i have bought a driveaway awning as this would be more convenient to me than having to dismantle every time i wish to drive out for the day when on holiday


Hi Walkers by driveaway awning i take it you mean a free standing awning,
as i have never seen anyone dirving an awning. oops


----------



## walkers (Feb 5, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Hi Walkers by driveaway awning i take it you mean a free standing awning,
> as i have never seen anyone dirving an awning. oops


yes a free standing awning my man commonly referred to as a drive away awning
dirving? is that like a kind of mixed up driving?


----------



## Trevor (Feb 5, 2008)

walkers said:


> yes a free standing awning my man commonly referred to as a drive away awning
> dirving? is that like a kind of mixed up driving?


Oops not another splling mistook


----------



## walkers (Feb 5, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Oops not another splling mistook


yup to go wiv all ov mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

We have not got cushion flooring, you must have the posh deluxe model of carpet
The proper Hymer carpets do not fit to all of the edges, they are a loose fit.
You can buy some cheap carpet anywhere, I suggest bathroom or kitchen carpet as easy to clean


----------



## kate13 (Feb 5, 2008)

*cleaning Silver Blinds*



***** said:


> We have not got cushion flooring, you must have the posh deluxe model of carpet
> The proper Hymer carpets do not fit to all of the edges, they are a loose fit.
> You can buy some cheap carpet anywhere, I suggest bathroom or kitchen carpet as easy to clean


*****, cannot see any answer to cleaning the pullup silver blinds? With regards to Carpet, Cushion Flooring easy to keep clean?
Thank You Julie


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

kate13 said:


> *****, cannot see any answer to cleaning the pullup silver blinds? With regards to Carpet, Cushion Flooring easy to keep clean?
> Thank You Julie



I can not help with that one, maybe you should just go with your own instincts as everything is a little of trial & error.
That is how I found out most things


----------



## cipro (Feb 5, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi Again
> Its now gone from roof cleaning, to how best clean Silver Screens at windows, and the Mosquito Netts
> Also how hard is it to take all curtains out? It says dry clean, do you have to?
> Looking for Safari Room to fit B544 Hymer? Also as we did not want carpet on the floor, would it be easy to fit cushion floor, over what all ready down?
> ...



To do fly screens open the window and gentily with a dish brush rub across and they will dry on there own.

Silver screens do the same way if you can reach from outside.

all the best Tim


----------

